# Meat rabbits



## Survivor93 (Sep 19, 2011)

i have some rabbits but i dont know to much for them what should i be careful and i feed the commercial food what should i plant to eat ?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Google meat rabbits. There is ton of information out there. Do you know how to dress them? You might start to experiment with feeding them in case commercially available food becomes unavailable.


----------



## Survivor93 (Sep 19, 2011)

that is why i ask in case commercially food becomes unavailable what should i feed them ?

thank you by the way


----------



## FunnyFarm (Oct 26, 2011)

Howdy,
We do a pretty nice meat rabbit business. Although we do feed a bit of commercial feed, we've learned to cut the amount in half or more but feeding 2nd or 3rd cutting hay. Planting a small patch of alfalfa goes a long way too.
good luck,
John


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The rabbits I had loved eating dandellion greens more than anything else in the world.

Rabbits LOVE grass and also hay. Grass forms a major portion of their diet in the wild and also keeps their digestive tract working properly. When you feed the rabbit with grass keep in mind that the grass is not obtained from a pesticides sprayed area, as this can make your rabbit sick. Hay and twigs are also a good way in which you can keep the rabbits busy (gnawing) and also healthy. The digestive tract of the rabbits needs to function ALL the time when they are awake so leave them with enough food even if you are not around. 

You can also give the rabbits SOME fresh vegetables. This has been the traditional source of food for rabbits. However, you should be a bit careful and don’t just give them vegetables all of a sudden. Include a piece of carrot or a slice of apple and this should be done only when they get to the age of six months. The vegetables that you can feed the wild rabbit include: beets, sprouts, lettuce, carrots, watercress and parsley. You should keep the rabbit away from foods that can cause gas or bloating. This is because rabbits cannot pass gas (no more blaming farts on innocent rabbits  ) and this result in severe stomach pain and even death is some worse cases. So, for the better health of the rabbit avoid vegetables like cauliflower, cabbage and broccoli.


----------

